# Moon Palace Jamaica Grande



## Hyperplanner (Jan 20, 2015)

Has anyone considered or stayed here? Is it worth the $$$$


----------



## tiel (Jan 21, 2015)

Not sure you will find many/any who have stayed here at this point.  I have a vague recollection that it is supposed to have its grand opening in March.  

I did look at the rates a couple of weeks ago, and they seemed high compared to the other Palace Resorts.  We are curious about the resort too, but intend to wait awhile before going.


----------



## barco13 (Aug 14, 2016)

I was curious if anybody had found additional information on this resort, MPJ?  We are contemplating staying here in the winter, and I was curious of other folks experiences.

Thanks.


----------



## pierrepierre (Dec 16, 2018)

Have not stayed there but have reservations in March 2019.  We have been informed that the service is NOT like Mexico, ....just on a slower scale.  Reviews were not so good when it opened, however we are hopping all the glitches have been worked out.


----------

